# Mosquito ATV/SLED?



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Does anyone know why your not allowed to have a sled or atv out on the ice at Mosquito?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

This is what i have heard.. You are "allowed" but they will probably always ticket you because there is no such thing as "safe ice" for an atv/snowmobile in ohio.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

We do it all the time never had a problem,,anywhere in Ohio or Michigan and I have been checked many times for stickers, except Canada when a passenger did not have a Helmet a Canadian rule


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Roger23 - are you saying you take an atv or snowmobile on mosquito lake ice? Ive never seen one there, and have always wondered the same thing as Rudder..not sure I've seen the actual laws banning atv's on mosquito. Anyone have an official word?


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I know for a fact that it is illegal to have any on Muskingum Watershed Lakes. They will ticket you and demand you take it off the ice.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

iv seen snowmobiles and atvs on skeeter but never for anyone icefishing tho. i have writen an email to the odnr but have not got a reply on this matter. and i cannot find any info on this.net,local laws i did call linda's causeway bait shop and asked her and she said that there not allowed on the lake, didnt ask why tho..~fish master~


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Found this on a Ohio DNR page: 


"Snowmobiling is also permitted on the frozen surface of many state park lakes in designated areas when the lake is posted for snowmobiling."


Really doesn't help much though does it?


Here is a link to the page:

http://ohiodnr.com/tabid/21223/Default.aspx


I guess calling the park office number listed would be the best bet.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

NO, I never had one on Mosquito,, But I have seen Snowmobiles on it ,,whether they were legal or not I don't know,, where are the signs located,,I was told Ice fishing there sucked,,but maybe that was just to keep me away,,


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Here you go

http://www.stateparks.com/mosquito.html

Facilities and Activities: 
General Land, acres 2483 
Water, acres 4000 
Nearby Wildlife Area, acres 5370 
Day-Use Fishing yes 
Hunting yes 
Hiking Trail, miles 20 
Picnicking yes 
Swimming Beach, feet 600 
Bridle Trails, miles 20 
Boating Boat Rental yes 
Boating Limits -2 
Seasonal Dock Rental 250 
Launch Ramps, # 5 
Fuel For Sale yes 
Camping Primative, # 16 
Electric Sites, # 218 
Pets Permitted yes 
Dumpstation yes 
Showers yes 
Winter Cross-Country Skiing yes 
Snowmobiling yes Ice Boating yes 
Ice Skating yes 
Ice Fishing yes


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

roger23 said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.stateparks.com/mosquito.html
> 
> ...


Don't know but that may not include on the lake ice. Are signs posted at the ramps?



WishinIWuzFishin said:


> Found this on a Ohio DNR page:
> 
> 
> "Snowmobiling is also permitted on the frozen surface of many state park lakes in designated areas when the lake is posted for snowmobiling.


At Portage Lakes, signs are posted at the ramps on the lakes where it's allowed. Don't know if there is a list somewhere. I couldn't find one when I looked before.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i dont think thats it cause there is snowmobiling trails along the lake so i dont think that includes riding on the lake.. i can see a ice boating on the lake tho.


roger23 said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.stateparks.com/mosquito.html
> 
> ...


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ya i dont recall seein any such signs on skeeter posted about snowmobeiling


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree the posting by roger23 may just apply to the approved snowmobile land trails. I saw the article he was referring to and that's what I thought it meant when I read it. 

The item I posted specifically refers to the frozen lake, but it makes it sound like if there is no sign posted saying it is ok, then it is not ok.

I plan on calling the park office when I get more minutes on my phone. 

Haven't seen anything about atv's but I'm guessing not allowed. I used to hike the trails at Mosquito a lot and if I remember correctly, atv's aren't even allowed on the land trails....unless that has changed.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

WishinIWuzFishin said:


> The item I posted specifically refers to the frozen lake, but it makes it sound like if there is no sign posted saying it is ok, then it is not ok.
> 
> Haven't seen anything about atv's but I'm guessing not allowed.


That's my understanding too. No signs posted, not ok. If allowed, atvs most likely would be included. From what I remember, the signs at Portage Lakes specifically include atvs. I'll try to take and post a pic of one of the signs.


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

Snowmobiles are allowed on mosquito ice but must remain within 100 yards of the shore lines.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought I saw somewhere that Snowmobiles/ATVs were NOT allowed on the lake...

I remember last year being out there and didn't see a single one and I thought that was weird for being on such a large lake and walking so far...

They are all over Buckeye so I thought I would of saw them there...


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

I just recived a call from the mosquito lake state park office this morning and the lady told me that atv's are not permited on the lake when frozen, due to the hasel of pulling the atv's if they should go thru the ice. how ever she did not say anything about sleds. so travel at your own risk i guess. mountain bike here i come. ~fm~


----------

